# Cornwall Bank holiday Rally



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi all,

Just to let you know of the rally in Cornwall on the August bank holiday at Landare Mawgen.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=324

Cheers C&S


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

*aug bank holiday cornwall*

Hi all just a week to go before booking closes for this rally.We still have room for a few more.
Why not set off mid week to avoid the traffic?.
There is plenty to do and see down here,at pool near redruth you could stop off at morrisons for shopping fuel,and visit two working cornish beam engines.Owned by the Nt they are open daily ex tue and sat.
In helston by the boating lake,free all day motor home friendly parking from here you can walk to the town,or take the path to loe bar and porthleven.Nice cafe by the lake .
The cornish seal sanctuary is close by,and for plane spotters the Rnas Culdrose is just up the rd ,they have a viewing area 5mins away.
Plenty of cycling walking etc.Just need the sun.
The rally will open from 11 am.
Can those of you all ready booked,can you let me know which day you will arrive.Look foward to seeing you all.lin.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Luv to join you lin, but damn, I've got to be in France for seven weeks :lol: :lol: :lol: 

curlyboy


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Aw george its a hard life,have a great time catch up when you get back.x


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Hi lin we'll be with you at Landare on Thursday 25th Aug mid afternoon


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We will be down sometime on the Thursday. See you then


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi folks,

Just a couple of weeks now till the bank holiday, there is still plenty of room if anyone else would like to come down to this lovely part of Cornwall for a what will be a wonderful weekend :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Still some space if anyone would like to join us for the bank holiday :wink: 

Cheers C&S


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Just thought i would post some directions to assist those who have not been down here before.
Its quite straight foward,but if you overshoot the turning a bit tight to turn around.
Head for helston and Rnas culdrose.Drive right to end of air station and turn left at mini rounderbout sign for st keverne.carry on this road approx 2 miles,down and up hill to rdbt take 2nd left here,you will see a sign for mawgan in menege cont 0.5m ,
past a row of houses on your right,on left look for horse riders warning sign,just past this turn right in to lower lane. There is hidden on the hedge a campsite sign.Site is 500 yds on left.
My mobile 07721977265 in case you need to contact me.
As you come through helston you will pass tesco and further along sainsburys for supplies and fuel.
There is a shop in village less than 5mins walk that is very well stocked.
Have a safe trip down,and if any one else would like to join us there is plenty of room.lin.


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks to Lins and everyone for making it an interesting rally (i hope all the wounds heal ok!) shame about the weather. Sorry for leaving early but i wanted to beat the traffic, which i did. Thanks Trevor for the wine prize. See you again . Thanks. Chas


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Home and packed away. No traffic hold ups just a bit slow at the Taunton turnoff. Just made it to the services at the Ilminster bypass for fuel, first time we have had red fuel light on since we've had the van. 
Thanks to Catherine , Steve and Lin for organizing the rally great to meet up with everyone again.
Rich and Lin


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

We have made it to Powderham Castle, exeter. Had a lovely time thanks to Lin & Catherine for a fab cream tea and to Steve too! It was nice seeing new faces and old. Lesley and Terry x


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Home now and most of stuff unpacked,still cant find my remote for mover.Think it may be in the same place as petes missing keys.(his car) :roll: 
Many thanks to everyone that came down, the weather was a bit unsettled but everyone did manage to get out and about .It seems there was lots to do ie eating :lol: :lol: 
There were trips to the place that sell huge meringues,cream teas and not forgetting the chocolate factory.
Look foward to seeing you all agian soon .lin.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks Lin, Pete, Catherine and Steve and also Trevor. Nice to meet old friends again and make some new ones:

We had a really nice week end! 

Thanks also for the cream tea and "nibbles & natter night".

We are looking forward to meeting everyone again in the near future.


----------



## witzend (Aug 22, 2009)

*morrisons*

There is a Morrisons at Pool but the Fuel Station there is Privately owned and Expensive Tescos is close by at Redruth and their price this week was 3p less per litre


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi,

Thanks to everyone for making the weekend so good. 

We had a nice time, saw some bits of Cornwall that we have not seen before and even went to the beach. 

Thanks to everyone who came, and we hope that the retired folk who are still there are enjoying themselves. :lol: :lol: 

Cheers C & S


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Had a terrific time in Cornwall but, disappointedly, didn't sample one pasty. However the surf 'n' turf at Gweek Inn was delicious.

We did get confused on the in route and ended up driving five miles on one of the dreaded Cornish lanes hardly wide enough for a handcart  .

Many thanks to Lin & Pete and Steve & Catherine for making it all happen. The cream tea and carrot cake was lovely. What is it about Cornwall and food?

Special thanks to Peter and Maureen for being 'dad's taxi' to us and taking us to some beautiful parts of the county.
Who could forget the rainbow over the sea off The Lizard, or the youngster shedding tears 'cos he dropped his ice cream :lol: :lol:. Tough luck Steve! 

The 'Yarn in the Barn' was great fun despite being almost kippered by the chimnera! :lol:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Never mind john i will make sure you have a pasty at new year. :lol:
Must say the roasted veg and stilton were lush.


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Cornish rally*

Thanks to Lin and Pete, Catherine and Steve and Trevor for a really great weekend. It was nice to be meeting up with old friends in a relaxed environment.
Hope your not still dreaming about those meringues at the Lizard, June!
Maur & Pete.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: Cornish rally*



Woofer said:


> Hope your not still dreaming about those meringues at the Lizard, June!
> Maur & Pete.


oh yes she is :lol:


----------

